# a greenhand want to learn .thank you guys



## clairelv (May 29, 2015)

i love cooking very much and usually cook for my family .but i really don't know how to choose a knife !! so i feel it is so difficult to cut ,slice especially chop ! actually i seldom cook before .but since i gave birth to my son .i really want to learn more knowledge about food and cook . also ,i bought many products about cooking but still didn't find a good knife . it is so annoying sometimes .so i am learning here . and want to thanks to everyone here !!


----------



## cheflarge (May 29, 2015)

Fill out the new knife questionnaire in the "Kitchen Knife" thread. And welcome to KKF. :cool2:


----------



## Godslayer (May 29, 2015)

You came to the right place. Welcome ,


----------



## shownomarci (May 30, 2015)

This might be helpful.
Then you will understand the qestionnaire a bit more.
And then you can delve into the different cuisines.


----------



## chinacats (May 31, 2015)

Greetings! 

Don't overthink the first knife. Whatever gets recommended around here is usually a safe bet to be a good knife. The "which knife to buy questionnaire" mentioned is definitely the best way to get started.


----------



## bogeybrown (May 31, 2015)

Welcome to forum. As someone else who is new to the forum, but has spent quite a bit of time in kitchens (home and professional) I'll offer some advice based on what I've learned here:

The members of this forum are incredibly passionate about their knives. Many of the members invest thousands and thousands of dollars in the search for the best possible knives they can lay their hands on. 

Although I have no specific knowledge to back it up, I would imagine that just about all of us started off with more main-stream European style knives and used them with great success for a very long time before feeling the need to delve into the more specialized Japanese-style cutlery. There is no shame in learning to use the best knife you can afford. Until you are VERY good, a high-quality European knife will not hold you back from every day cooking tasks.

In your case, the design of the blade itself will have an effect on your proficiency with it: blade designs with shallower "bellies" and flatter blade designs allow you better control over the tip and lend themselves to better control overall. Typically, German-style blades will have deeper bellies than French or Asian designs. This can get confusing because Henckels and Wusthoff are both German companies, but Henckels tend to follow more of a French design whereas Wusthoff is much more German in it's blade geometry.

No matter which knife you get, simply practicing with it won't necessarily make you proficient with it. I would recommend the purchase of one of the older edition culinary textbooks (the older additions are more affordable than the current editions). The texts will have whole sections on the fundamentals of knife-work and the means of properly cutting meats and vegetables. Even though they are designed as texts, they are very easy to navigate and you will find a number of interesting techniques and preparations to push your current boundaries.


----------



## clairelv (Jun 1, 2015)

i am so glad ! thank you all !! i will try my best to learn .


----------

